# bowfishing length of season



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 3, 2012)

I know there is no actual season but how long is the time that you can actually bowfish successfully. like from march to may or longer/shorter. my brother bowfishes and have done it on occasion but I was wanting to get a little more involved and wanted to know if I should just fish with him or rig a boat of my own. I guess what I am really asking is will it be worth my time to rig my boat or is it only a short breeding season for the carp. 
 I have a 16 ft bass boat that is already rigged with one  mercury vapor security light that I use for night fishing.


----------



## castandblast (Apr 3, 2012)

Just depends on when you want to pack it up for the year. Fish can be found year round. Granted now is the best time. I only quit shooting fish when it's duck season. Iv killed all of my biggest fish during the "off season"


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 3, 2012)

all year long if i can see in the water.  i don't like it freezin' cold but will go if i feel the need.  water clarity is the only thing that shuts me off. i know some still shoot in the mud but to me that is too much like work. if it ain't fun i am not going !


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 3, 2012)

Well my brother is putting a fan on his boat so if I find a small Jon boat then I can put his kicker motor and trolling motor on it and I can leave my boat as is.


----------

